# Maternity leave



## Candyfanatic (Sep 30, 2020)

I’m so confused. I put in my request for maternity leave at the beginning of the month (it’s supposed to start next week)  and completed the checklist. I just called to see if everything was done because it still hadn’t been approved or denied. The lady I spoke with said I’m still missing paperwork that is supposed to be signed by my doctor which I did not receive. So she sent it and apologized and said it will be due after I give birth but since my leave is still pending determination do I not just show up for my shifts? My hr scheduled me past the date of my maternity leave start date which I did bring up to the lady on the phone, she said that she wasn’t supposed to do that and should’ve received an email. I’m so confused because I feel like I’m getting little bits of information here and there and not all at once


----------



## Yetive (Sep 30, 2020)

Congratulations!  
The leave people are not Target people, and they don't always communicate very well.  Contact your HR, your ETL, and your TL and let them know your dates.  Between all of them, they should be able to figure it out (my money is on your TL, as he is likely to feel the greatest impact).


----------

